# Bryn Tirion Hotel, Red Wharf Bay, Anglesey Wales, Sep 10



## Landie_Man (Sep 18, 2010)

No info really on this place, except it had 17 en suite bedrooms, all with colour tv, tea and coffee making facilities, and did conferencing. Still has half full barrells of cider and beer.

Place is trashed to high heaven, shame really. It appeared to close after the 2002 season, the half full strongbow barrell expired in 2003.

Tripod was knackered and camera walls FULL of condensation, the weather was absolutley terrible.


























*The first floor was absolutley LITTERED with these things, HUNDREDS of them *










*Ropey Floors!*
















Absolutlety passed it, but hey its an explore after all.

More at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157624858004315/


----------



## Simon-G (Sep 18, 2010)

Love that first picture especially with the wee bit of condensation on the left side, has real atmosphere.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

nice, loving the ghetto Tetley pump!


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 19, 2010)

what a shame a place like that being left to rot. Been to Red Wharf Bay and it's a lovely spot as well. With the shift to people taking holidays at home, you'd have thought it would be a viable concern.

Looks like a Tetley's Draughtflow pump. They should've sold the real thing.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pics.
I have stayed in worse places that this mind lol


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

borntobemild said:


> They should've sold the real thing.



No one sells the real thing anymore. Its all smooth or that stuff brewed in Northhampton!


----------



## theoss (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to go to Red Wharf Bay quite often in the late 90's.

I can't really picture in my mind where this place was.

I was last there about 3 winters ago, and sadly this place had also closed down. The cellar bar was great, but a bit of a locals spot. It was great when a few got to know you and the 'later' drinking sessions were both great and cheap with the crazy bar manager.



Bay court hotel, Benllech by theoss, on Flickr


----------

